# 'MS feeds synchronization has stopped working' IE closes, can't get on



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

I can solve this problem by restarting, but then it comes up again. It says "Microsoft feeds synchronization has stopped working" then "Internet Explorer has stopped working" then "restarting Internet Explorer" then the same thing happens. I can't use IE.

I've search the Internet, and I've never had Nod32 (which some people have said was the problem). 

Could it be msfeedssync.exe that is the problem. I did stop or disable that service (or something similar to that name) at the suggestion of some websites saying it took up a lot of memory. I can't find that process now to re-enable it.

If I get rid of all my feeds will that work? Is there something I can 'check' that may be unchecked in advanced settings of IE?

Here's some info from Problems and solutions most recently (don't know which to send so I'll send a couple):


Product
Microsoft Feeds Synchronization

Problem
Stopped working

Date
12/9/2007 1:10 PM

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	msfeedssync.exe
Application Version:	7.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549b102
Fault Module Name:	urlmon.dll
Fault Module Version:	7.0.6000.16546
Fault Module Timestamp:	46c65adf
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00002fcd
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	535049352
problem
Bucket ID:	535049352



Product
Internet Explorer

Problem
Stopped working

Date
12/9/2007 1:20 PM

Status
Not Reported

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	iexplore.exe
Application Version:	7.0.6000.16546
Application Timestamp:	46c64caf
Fault Module Name:	urlmon.dll
Fault Module Version:	7.0.6000.16546
Fault Module Timestamp:	46c65adf
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00002fcd
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311


Product
Windows Problem Reporting

Problem
WERCWEvent

Date
12/9/2007 1:20 PM

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	WERCWEvent
Problem Signature 01:	iexplore.exe
Problem Signature 02:	7.0.6000.16546
Problem Signature 03:	46c64caf
Problem Signature 04:	22
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	89309154



Product
Microsoft Management Console

Problem
Stopped working

Date
12/9/2007 1:19 PM

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	mmc.exe
Application Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549af41
Fault Module Name:	urlmon.dll
Fault Module Version:	7.0.6000.16546
Fault Module Timestamp:	46c65adf
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00002fcd
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	8d13
Additional Information 2:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311
Additional Information 3:	8d13
Additional Information 4:	cdca9b1d21d12b77d84f02df48e34311

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Version.txt
AppCompat.txt
minidump.mdmp

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 545976324



Thank you,
Brad


----------



## itisbasi (Dec 21, 2007)

Same problem for me too..... It started recently after installing IE 8...Don't know if that is the problem.... IE8 is supposed to have some new RSS feed reading feature...Please lemme know if you find the solution...


----------



## maf181 (Apr 23, 2008)

AHHH!! my Laptop keeps getting the same message. I can connect to windows live messenger. but not the internet anyone help?


----------



## Kobold (Apr 28, 2008)

Had the same problem this morning - a virus scan and a sweep through with Spybot seems to have cured my problem.


----------

